
The coming melt-down in higher education (as seen by a marketer) - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/04/the-coming-meltdown-in-higher-education-as-seen-by-a-marketer.html
======
omnivore
The real question is, how higher ed will adapt at all. Even still, the game
seems to be played the same way it always has. It's a dinosaur industry run by
dinosaurs.

